#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: هارد ظرفیت 0 مگ شده

## fifafc

سلام هارد مشکل داره . ظرفیتش 0 مگ شده.
میخواهم ظرفیت هارد بازگردد و اطلاعات هارد برایم مهم است بازگردد.
 با چه نرم افزاری بوتیبل مشکلش میشه حل کنم؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fifafc

سلام کسی نیست؟

----------


## samcomputer

سلام مهندس این هارد باید با دستگاه MRT یا PC3000 که مخصوص تعمیرات هارد هست درست بشه توی قسمت SET MAX LBA

----------


## jho

امکان درست شدنش خیلی ضعیفه ولی مگه با دستگاه PC3000

----------

